# Osborne model kits



## vette-kid (May 2, 2020)

Anyone do any of these? Sandwich wood construction, seen well made and go together pretty easy... lots of sanding. I'm wandering if anyone knows a company that makes vehicle kits like this? Osborn has airplanes, no cars though. 



Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## TommyB (Jan 30, 2020)

So far I have not used any of these wood kits but I have been looking at the "high tension wire" towers offered by Osborn. I was actually going to post a question on these wood construction kits. Glad you beat me to it. So, sorry I have no input for you....but thank you for bringing this up! I look forward to any help or suggestions fellow forum members might offer.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Not wooden ones, no. Jordan Miniatures makes white metal vehicle kits, mostly of pre-WWII cars and wagons.


----------



## vette-kid (May 2, 2020)

TommyB said:


> So far I have not used any of these wood kits but I have been looking at the "high tension wire" towers offered by Osborn. I was actually going to post a question on these wood construction kits. Glad you beat me to it. So, sorry I have no input for you....but thank you for bringing this up! I look forward to any help or suggestions fellow forum members might offer.


They seem well thought out. We just started painting and it looks like the detail lines etched into the surface are going to get covered up. Instructions say to paint with primer, not sure how this little line wouldn't get lost?? So I think it will lose some detail there. But the overall form looks excellent. 

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## vette-kid (May 2, 2020)

CTValleyRR said:


> Not wooden ones, no. Jordan Miniatures makes white metal vehicle kits, mostly of pre-WWII cars and wagons.


The reason I'm curious about wooden cars is that I think they would be easier to modify into a specific model. We have tried modifying various metal and plastic kits to represent the vintage cars we own. It's difficult and mixed results. Wood gives you a little more flexibility I think. 

I will check out Jordan though, prewar is what we are after. 

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

vette-kid said:


> The reason I'm curious about wooden cars is that I think they would be easier to modify into a specific model. We have tried modifying various metal and plastic kits to represent the vintage cars we own. It's difficult and mixed results. Wood gives you a little more flexibility I think.
> 
> I will check out Jordan though, prewar is what we are after.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


Wood is much easier to work, granted, but HO and N scale road vehicles are small enough to challenge the ability of even computer-guided milling machines to make. It also depends upon the level of detail you're looking for. That model you show above gets the shape dead on, and suggests the finer details, but would take a lot of detailing to make an actual scale model of a P-51.

White metal is actually very soft, and isn't that hard to work. The issue is that it's very malleable, so you can't apply a lot of pressure, especially to small parts. Also, many formulations contain lead, which means that you need a respirator, or at least an N95 mask, if you're sanding or filing it.


----------



## vette-kid (May 2, 2020)

Did not realize white metal was a type of metal. I'll look more into it, thanks!

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## TommyB (Jan 30, 2020)

vette-kid said:


> They seem well thought out. We just started painting and it looks like the detail lines etched into the surface are going to get covered up. Instructions say to paint with primer, not sure how this little line wouldn't get lost?? So I think it will lose some detail there. But the overall form looks excellent.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


I can see the lines you are concerned with. Hope you can keep as much detail as possible. That kind of detail wouldn't be a concern for the power line towers I am looking at. But I do have a question....do the parts come apart easily from the sheet? Do they just easily pop free, or do you find you need to help them along with a knife? We are talking N scale here, so you know how delicate those parts might be.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

TommyB said:


> I can see the lines you are concerned with. Hope you can keep as much detail as possible. That kind of detail wouldn't be a concern for the power line towers I am looking at. But I do have a question....do the parts come apart easily from the sheet? Do they just easily pop free, or do you find you need to help them along with a knife? We are talking N scale here, so you know how delicate those parts might be.


I would say that a nice detail knife helps a lot, especially with N scale.
It says in the instructions that a cutting tool helps.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

The N scale float planes are more then the 1/66 scales, the floats are a separate item if you want to add them onto the N.
Canadian company too?


----------



## vette-kid (May 2, 2020)

TommyB said:


> I can see the lines you are concerned with. Hope you can keep as much detail as possible. That kind of detail wouldn't be a concern for the power line towers I am looking at. But I do have a question....do the parts come apart easily from the sheet? Do they just easily pop free, or do you find you need to help them along with a knife? We are talking N scale here, so you know how delicate those parts might be.


The HO parts come out pretty easy. I have an N scale cub I plan to do next... and floats

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Vette -- I just stumbled upon a source of HO Scale wooden vehicles -- again, wagons and such, but still. Try these guys: Berkshire Valley Models


----------



## vette-kid (May 2, 2020)

Interesting, way out of my Era... but still cool. 

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Obviously, you've never been to Amish country... 

But hey, I tried!


----------

